# Tractor for sidewalks



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a Kubota BX2660 with a blower on the front. Anybody else use a tractor for sidewalks? If so, how do they work? If anybody has any other ideas for sidewalk crews, please chime in. I will most likely be using it to do some driveways as well. 

Thanks,

Brant


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

We use a quad and it has a small spreader on the back. 

My buddy has a jeep and I alwasy bug him and tell him he can come plow side walks while I'm plowing the lot...


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

we use CUT's, ATV's, and small skids to plow walks with. they are all great and have a pros and cons.


----------



## fdei10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Tracotr for Sidewalks and...*

I have a Kubota L2900. I took the 5' box scraper that was on the back and made it 8'. For the last 5 years I have used it for sidewalks, Parking lots, driveways. If you want to use a box scraper - They work great! I've never tried a blower, though.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*tractors for sidewalks*



Brant'sLawnCare;1053584 said:


> I am thinking about buying a Kubota BX2660 with a blower on the front. Anybody else use a tractor for sidewalks? If so, how do they work? If anybody has any other ideas for sidewalk crews, please chime in. I will most likely be using it to do some driveways as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brant


========================================================================

Like all small compact utility tractors they build the tractor around the engine and transmission.

The three cylinder Kubota engines have an excellent placement history as they ae sold all over

the world and installed in lots of small machinery as the prime mover for irrigation pumps,

generators, etc.

1. the front and rear snow blowers offered in Kubota colors are made by RAD of Canada.

a. They are too light in my opinion especially for sidewalks with compacted snow which will 
wiegh much more than 21 pounds per cubic foot; and ice and slush will be an issue with
power loss-been there done that.

b. both of the blowers have no base steel under the auger from what I remember, and it
creates issues with creating weakness in steel welds and the cross auger bearings.

c. The cross auger is an open auger which will flood the impeller which is how it is designed.
for powder snow fall at 21 pounds per cubic foot.

c1. This issue becomes paramount when dealing with frozen compacted ice and snow due to
power losses through the gear box and mid point PTO.

c2. they should offer a solid drum auger with the 4 blade impeller as it would work 500 percent better and throw snow 
further as the snow delivered to the impeller would be more regulated in volume versus the open auger which is simply conveying 
it to the impeller.

c3. saying that; operating at a slower forward speed will reduce the impact loading on the blowers as the snow has to be removed.
Setting the cruise control at 1 mile per hour will allow you to move at 88 feet per minute which is 1.5 feet per second and at that speed 
using the snow load of 21 pounds per cubic foot will with a one foot depth COULD POSSIBLY remove almost 10.000 pounds per minute if if the snow 
is fresh only-remember that it will be heavier with temperature variations as well as added snow fall. (60 inch blower)

c4. stuffing it accomplishes nothing as the snow blower depends totally on the impeller and the impeller speed.

c5. the smaller impeller creates heat from the friction of the rotation of the impeller paddles and adds to the slush at the bottom of the impeller.

c6. adding the snow blower impeller kit from clarences small engines will sweep the impeller housing clear at every revolution and throw throw the snow 
and slush further.

2. The front PTO snow blower will run through the mid point PTO with a propeller shaft to the 
blower gearbox to reduce the mid point PTO rpm to the snow blower. The inevitable compacted snow melt will 
consume a lot of power and time with the front blower and it may leave a sheet of thick snow as the blower 
may have a tendency to ride the harder crust and not break it up

a. The motorised berco snowblower is an option but it loses efficiency as it is underpowered-BUT:
running the engine wide open will remove the snow quickly if and only if the impeller is not clogged or flooded by traveling
at a slow forward speed and adding clarences impeller kit will increase the Bercos ability to throw snow too.

a1. the 2660 engine will simply be acting as a tool carrier and can operate a very low power setting and speed.

a2. the Berco snow blower requires gasoline to run the blower and has its own plastic tank mounted on the blower unit that 
can be removed and refilled.

a3. the limitations are same as the RAD blower for front or rear service.

a4. the Berco snow blower could be modified for rear use with a bit of work.

a5. the Berco snow blower is heavier and may clean better, and you can put a set of pnuematic caster wheels on it to allow easier turning and less 
drag while under way.

3. You will be unable to use a front loader to stack snow with a front blower if you buy a front blower-I dont think you can 
leave the quick attach hitch on the front if you want leave the loader frame mounted -I will have to refresh my memory about that issue.

4. you need decide if you want a front end loader with dual remotes,
or have an electric powered chute control and electric spout control,
or manual control for chute rotation and spout angllng.

5 some folks buy two blowers for front and rear which is a blessing,
due to the utility of having two blowers-no stacking of snow.

6. loaded rear tires are a must have as well as chains for traction using
windshied washer fluid in bulk for the wheel ballast. 
eliminates freezing and corrosion-a lot of folks use winshiled washer fluid and 
it is less costly than calcium chloride.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

My sidewalk unit


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blowers continued*



leon;1053663 said:


> ========================================================================
> 
> Like all small compact utility tractors they build the tractor around the engine and transmission.
> 
> ...


========================================================================

The Kubota BX2660 should have a Racor 1000 model diesel fuel filter with a fuel heating element that is controlled by an independent thermostat and it will filter to 2-5 microns and have a residue and water bowl that automatically removes dirt and debris as the fuel is pulled through the filter and spins the debris and water out of the fuel and allows it to settle out and you can see how much water and dirt you have and you can drain the water and dirt out of it without worries.

You can install it in the line which exits the tank prior to the fuel filter on th engine.

This saves hours of work removing the original filters and those issues and allows you piece of mind. Using Seafoam in the fuel will help tremendously as well.

I would purchase a Pronovost Puma 620 snow blower for the following reasons:

a. the rear blower is 540 RPM.
b. the cutting hieght is 28 inches which gives you 12 square feet of intake area for snow removal 
c. this is slightly more than one cubic foot per inch in volume in a one inch slice so this creates

Assuming a 62 inch width of snow 28 inches deep and 1 mile long at 21 pounds per cubic foot this gives you:

64000 cubic feet of snow-rounded
1344000 pounds est
672 tons of snow estimated

if the tractor is traveling in cruise control in reverse at one mile per hour it is moving at 88 feet per minute and will require 
60 minutes or less to remove the 672 tons of snow if it is fresh accumulation.

c. the impeller is 22 inches in diameter and the depth of the impeller drum is nine inches which allows you to remove 
572 cubic inches of snow per revolution which translates to 179 cubic feet per minute which is 3800 pounds per minute(rounded)
using 21 pounds per cubic foot" as the example" with 120 tons per hour rounded using the PUMA 620 and the rear PTO.

d. lower snow falls could be removed at a faster rate speed of course.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*

part c above is wrong i could not edit it to correct it, I apologise for this in advance

I was unable to edit for some reason

leon


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's what I use (I also have a blower for it in case I run out of room to push):


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

BTW - I checked out Kubota's before I bought the JD and for the price of one Kubota you can have 2 of the machines I've got. Just something you might want to consider before you buy.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Camden;1053693 said:


> BTW - I checked out Kubota's before I bought the JD and for the price of one Kubota you can have 2 of the machines I've got. Just something you might want to consider before you buy.


What did that setup cost you if you don't mind? I am open to different options.... I was quoted just under $15k for a Kubota BX 2660 with a front blower... I thought that seemed like a decent deal.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

leon;1053674 said:


> ========================================================================
> 
> The Kubota BX2660 should have a Racor 1000 model diesel fuel filter with a fuel heating element that is controlled by an independent thermostat and it will filter to 2-5 microns and have a residue and water bowl that automatically removes dirt and debris as the fuel is pulled through the filter and spins the debris and water out of the fuel and allows it to settle out and you can see how much water and dirt you have and you can drain the water and dirt out of it without worries.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the help! I am looking to get a front blower. I didn't really like how the rear blower looked. The front one looks pretty nice though... I was quoted less than $15k for the tractor and 50" front blower...


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Triple L;1053665 said:


> My sidewalk unit


Nice dude! But I don't have that much money!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;1053754 said:


> What did that setup cost you if you don't mind? I am open to different options.... I was quoted just under $15k for a Kubota BX 2660 with a front blower... I thought that seemed like a decent deal.


My whole setup was less than half the cost of what you were quoted for a Kubota. Of course, I bought my machine used and the price you're stating is for a new machine.

Does your price include a cab?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*

I would buy the Pronovost long before I bought the Kubota/RAD blower.

fpr one reason and its the biggest one- If you pay for one at the time of purchase 
from a Pronovost dealer You will have it at your door in a couple of weeks or less, where as you may be waiting 4-5 months for a snow blower and you will not be able to get one late in the fall or during the winter because they build for many tractor brands.

The other thing is if you have a major failure like gearbox with the RAD blower you will be waiting for parts especially when a dealer may not stock them where with the Pronovost its only shear pins and roller chain if it goes bad.

The steel in the side walls is too thin on the RAD and it flexes and it affects the auger bearings as they will bind as there is no bottom plate.for the snow blower to add strength.

please send me an e-mail and I will send you more information if you would like 
to see more about the Pronovost Puma models.

I am always very impressed with the quality of assembly and ther design as I have looked at them up close.They build all thier farm equipment in Quebec and the snow blowers are built to handle Canadian winiters.

The welding in the snow blowers is full length and is superb and the steel they use is thick in all the blowers and thats why I always recommend them.

The thing is the rear blower has four points to attach it, the top link and the tow lower links and the PTO shaft/plus the hydraulics if you have dual remotes for the spout and chute.

Just as a heads up; the front mounted snow blower can be ordered with hydraulics and requires you to buy and have a loader control valve mounted to use hydraulics for the blower.

the blowers have an electric rotation and spout control option also.

If you get a grill guard for the 2660 you can add suitcase wieghts and gain huge amounts of traction too.

The Puma will out last the tractor and you will be able to use a larger tractor with the same blower with no issues.

If you pass on the blower you could take that $3000.00 and put it toward the 62 inch Puma with dual hydraulics.

Another issue is the ability to scrape the pavement or sidewalk by adjusting the rear top link so it is a bit longer the Puma will scrape the pavement better with its wear edge.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*sidewalk tractor*

That will be a great choice for sidewalks, Are you transporting it or does it stay in one place? The only prob. i see with the front blower is ground clearance. I like my 60" rear blower 1) lots of clearance 2) I run the loader boom w/ blade/bucket on the front 3) the snow dust doesn't stick to my windshield 4) the rear blower is much more durable 5) the rear blower makes great ballast so you don't need to add weight to the tires 6) the rear blower is about 1/3 the cost of the front blower , which REALLY makes me not the want the front blower more. Good Luck Man!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I use the simplicity 4x4 legacy diesel tractor and the 48" bucket... works good most times, but this last winter was brutal with 3-4' tall drifts and plow mounds from the roads

We'll be adding a 48-50" rear mount PTO blower on the thing from now on and probably putting the 60" dozer blade plow on instead of the bucket, since any heavy heavy snow will get eaten by the blower anyway.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I am also thinking about getting a John Deere 317 (or similar) skid steer with a blower. Would this be good for sidewalks?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow etc.*

The issues with a skid steer in my opinion are:

1. hydraulic drive for the blower 
a. limits to its snow removal speed and tonnage per hour

2. low ground clearance
a. if you get hung up some where how will you get out? 
b. working in snow with a wheeled or tracked skid loader is a worthless pursuit- 
the tracked bobcat and bucket I rented was worthless as I had to clear verything just to be able to travel.
because it sank like a stone in shallow snow depths-minus 8 inches

b1. you will not be able to back into a place to clear it out driving out if you have the room to do that.

3. line of sight visibility unless you have a camera 
a. you still have blind spots at the rear corners reducing you vision 
b. the blower is in front of you with a skid steer loader and limits your ability
to see directly in front of it, where with the BX2660 you are sitting above the rear blower with a good field
of vision and a work light or two.

4. more possible breakdowns with the hydraulic motors.
a. blowns seals 
b. heat- excess heat kills hydraulic systems, seals o-rings 
If the hydraulic motors do not have case drains the oil pressure 
at the seal will be the system pressure and should only be 15 psi-
with the case drain.

Dont let anyone or some one trying to sell you a skid loader tell you any different.
they are not doing you any favors.

Also if the main pump does not have a case drain dont buy it if you insist on having one of 
these things.

(The rear pto snow blowers have been a around for a long time and work well,
buying a 48 inch Puma will not tax the tractor and you will have plenty of power and the ability 
to have chute extensions-which you can buy later of course also)

PS having the pressure plate spring style limited slip PTO shaft will save you time and shear pins when you need to get rid of heavy piles

5. getting stuck and poor traction-you cannot put a lot of weight on these blowers
and they must be left on the ground with no down pressure. 
a. you will have to take several bites to remove a tall drift as the snow will be harder to remove due to the poor ground clearance.

leon


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I must say that my skids and my toolcat will run circles around my tractor in the snow. I have a kubota 2910 which is 2 frame sizes above the bx. the snow blower is nice, but is nothing compared to a bobcat blower, from strength, power or use stand point. i can adjust everything from the cab in the machines but only left to right on the tractor. 

if you are overheating hydrolics in sub-zero temps you need to go to your dealer because they didnt match the blower to the machine. put over 300 hours on blowers this winter and didnt have a single problem. oh wait the sheer pins on the tractor blower...when throught 50 of them....


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower et.al.*

Beunos Dias Senor Lopez,

The shear pin issue is why I specifically recommended the

limited slip clutch PTO shaft with the spring release discs for his tractor.

the limited slip PTO shaft is essential in any case to protect the tractor

in any case.

leon


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I ruled out a skid steer for now. I am probably going to go with an 18-22 horse tractor. I think that should be plenty with a diesel engine.


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

I use an ASV PT 30 its 48' wide I a blower v-plow angle plow and sweeper it fits everywhere and it has a high clearance . I have 2 and I do about 15 miles of municipal walks in under 4hrs with the v-plow 5hrs with the blower the broom i just bought so not sure but thats mostly for my condos any questions Contact me at 860-883-4640


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

dirtnazi;1056307 said:


> I use an ASV PT 30 its 48' wide I a blower v-plow angle plow and sweeper it fits everywhere and it has a high clearance . I have 2 and I do about 15 miles of municipal walks in under 4hrs with the v-plow 5hrs with the blower the broom i just bought so not sure but thats mostly for my condos any questions Contact me at 860-883-4640


Hey,

I will be calling you. Thanks for the info.

Brant


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I am actually thinking about getting a skid instead again! lol I can't make up my mind. I could use a skid for landscaping and stuff in the summer. I know somebody selling a New Holland L or LS 170. It's an 06, with 16xx hours and a bucket. He is wanting $11,500 for it. Seems like a pretty good deal to me... Is there a blower that is compatible to this skid? If so, how does it work?


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

On sidewalks, I use a craftsman lawn tractor with a plow blade on it. It works quite well until it gets up to about 6 inches but I try not to let snow build up that much.


----------



## mlars (Dec 1, 2010)

We use a John Deere 4110 compact utility tractor with a front mount 47" pto driven blower. It is perfect for city sidewalks. It is just wide enough to clear the whole sidewalk, throws it plenty and can do plow ridges if you don't hit them at mach 2. I would highly recommend one. With the JD you can find plenty of the tractors and blowers (sweepers, tillers, etc.) used. 

I would be leary of the skidsteer route because that machine is wider than most sidewalks and wouldn't clear them well if the surrounding ground is higher than the sidewalk. Plus we also prefer the larger L180 and up for our landscaping duties, but that's our company.


----------



## bsclapper (Oct 27, 2010)

*sidewalk machine*

I built a machine over the last year. Hydro driven walk behind with a 42 inch spring loaded blade. Can't seem to upload pictures here cause it is on another thread but you can visit my profile to see pic's. Would like to hear any input. Have a great Winter!! payup


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is my new sidewalk machine. NH 1030 Tractor 28hp with full heated cab, loaded rear tires, Front end loader with 54" bucket , 6' snowpusher ( this is used on 6' to 10' sidewalks) . On the rear 60" pull blade , 350 lb capacity pto powered spreader for ice melt pellets only. I am looking to buy a rear pto 54" snowblower, either a Blizzard model B-54 or a Pronovost Puma 54". Both are priced the same About $2500.00 The Blizzard model is built a little heavier than the Pronovost


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*



bluejlandscaper;1174351 said:


> Here is my new sidewalk machine. NH 1030 Tractor 28hp with full heated cab, loaded rear tires, Front end loader with 54" bucket , 6' snowpusher ( this is used on 6' to 10' sidewalks) . On the rear 60" pull blade , 350 lb capacity pto powered spreader for ice melt pellets only. I am looking to buy a rear pto 54" snowblower, either a Blizzard model B-54 or a Pronovost Puma 54". Both are priced the same About $2500.00 The Blizzard model is built a little heavier than the Pronovost


Have you looked at the Pronovost PUMA 720 or Puma 720TRC(rotating impeller drum) ?

Your tractors horse power fits within its recommended power rating.:waving:

Even though we are in the beginnings of winter - have you given any thought to the front 3 point hitch mount from pronovost for yuor beast of burden? the reversing gearbix will allow you to mount a standard rear mount blower in ftont with you tractor( I am unsure if you have a mid mount PTO or would tolerate having a 1 to 1 gear drive or chain drive to a second sprocket from the rear PTO for it.

The system is attached and supported by the rear drawbar so nothings loose.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

I have looked at the front mounted snowblower which runs on the rear pto hydraulic package.It's too costly for me at about $9,000.00 I really do not need a larger size blower as most of the work it will do will be on 60" sidewalks.

Leon, thanks for your imput


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

We use a John Deere 1145 with a V-blade on the front, it also has an attachment for the snow thrower. The V-blade was home made and works great. We cover 26 miles of sidewalks and have not had a problem yet. It also does drives really nice. It takes about 10 mins to do a typical residential driveway. I can post a few pics if you'd like.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

bluejlandscaper;1174351 said:


> Here is my new sidewalk machine. NH 1030 Tractor 28hp with full heated cab, loaded rear tires, Front end loader with 54" bucket , 6' snowpusher ( this is used on 6' to 10' sidewalks) . On the rear 60" pull blade , 350 lb capacity pto powered spreader for ice melt pellets only. I am looking to buy a rear pto 54" snowblower, either a Blizzard model B-54 or a Pronovost Puma 54". Both are priced the same About $2500.00 The Blizzard model is built a little heavier than the Pronovost


That's a cool little machine. How well does the heater work?



turfcarelawns;1174737 said:


> We use a John Deere 1145 with a V-blade on the front, it also has an attachment for the snow thrower. The V-blade was home made and works great. We cover 26 miles of sidewalks and have not had a problem yet. It also does drives really nice. It takes about 10 mins to do a typical residential driveway. I can post a few pics if you'd like.


Post the pics, we like.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

to: WIPens Fan

The heater in that NH 1030 Tractor works very well. There were some openings that when the wind blew hard, I had to keep the heater on high; but I used some scrap foam rubber pieces to fill the voids, that helped quite a bit.
There is nothing like a factory cab for a tractor! I have two larger NH tractors with factory cabs . They heat up so fast that your jacket is off in 5-10 minutes of work. Since there was no factory cab option for the NH 1030 I researched tractor cabs and found this one from Jodale Perry Co. in Canada, I am very pleased with the cab.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

bluejlandscaper;1175260 said:


> to: WIPens Fan
> 
> The heater in that NH 1030 Tractor works very well. There were some openings that when the wind blew hard, I had to keep the heater on high; but I used some scrap foam rubber pieces to fill the voids, that helped quite a bit.
> There is nothing like a factory cab for a tractor! I have two larger NH tractors with factory cabs . They heat up so fast that your jacket is off in 5-10 minutes of work. Since there was no factory cab option for the NH 1030 I researched tractor cabs and found this one from Jodale Perry Co. in Canada, I am very pleased with the cab.


Thanks, it's a nice cab.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

turfcarelawns;1174737 said:


> We use a John Deere 1145 with a V-blade on the front, it also has an attachment for the snow thrower. The V-blade was home made and works great. We cover 26 miles of sidewalks and have not had a problem yet. It also does drives really nice. It takes about 10 mins to do a typical residential driveway. I can post a few pics if you'd like.


I'd like to see a few pics too if you dont mind...


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Is your new 1030 4x4? Just wondering as i am building a wish list and i like that tractor. Also what is the lift capacity?


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

POSTED BY LEON......
_Even though we are in the beginnings of winter - have you given any thought to the front 3 point hitch mount from pronovost for yuor beast of burden? the reversing gearbix will allow you to mount a standard rear mount blower in ftont with you tractor( I am unsure if you have a mid mount PTO or would tolerate having a 1 to 1 gear drive or chain drive to a second sprocket from the rear PTO for it.

The system is attached and supported by the rear drawbar so nothings loose._

I have looked with limited success.... to find a front mount kit for my 60 inch three point. Would like to use my mid-pto for power on my 4300 JD compact. I have a cheap-o Farm King blower.. but it works very well for my needs. Had a Lorenz years ago, but was too big and heavy for me. Traded it in with my JD 855.

For some reason??? the Pronovost website will not load anymore for me.


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

*bluejlandscaper*

bluejlandscaper i like that NH, more pics please


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

My Sidewalk 3720 Deere with inverted blower


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is the pics of the deere that you asked for. I have attached a few that show all of our extras to it as well. Strobe light, rear light, front lights (very bright), radio with headphones, and the v-blade.


----------



## turfcarelawns (Dec 27, 2010)

sorry the radio didn't attach. but here it is. becomes very useful with the long hours in the unit.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for posting them.:salute:

BTW, that was my 1,287post.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's a link to a previous post I did in another thread on the tractor we use on sidewalks. We love it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1142331&postcount=28


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I run two New Hollands TC24D. Both with front mount blowers which are 52 inch I think. They are have hydro shutes, flipper,,, and auger. Awesome unit. I use these on all drives as well. Awesome little tractors. Cab, heat, etc. 

I had a rear blower but hated it. Never again.

I also have a 78 inch bobcat blower on BC S650. No problems with that machine either. I like a steering wheel better with a blower but bc is nice


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

ColvinsPS;1175333 said:


> Is your new 1030 4x4? Just wondering as i am building a wish list and i like that tractor. Also what is the lift capacity?


The NH 1030 comes standard with 4WD. The lift capacity of the loader is about 900 lbs


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

WIPensFan;1175299 said:


> Thanks, it's a nice cab.


Thanks, I like the cab too! So does my 22 year old son and 15 year old grandson who both want to run that Tractor. That cab cost me About $5,500.00 mounted to the tractor. It is a much better cab than a Sims or Curtis which the NH dealer wanted to sell me.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

JerseyGreen;1175420 said:


> bluejlandscaper i like that NH, more pics please


I will post some more pics when I get a chance. Got to celebrate the New Year first. No plowing in the near future. Today was 45 degrees. Tomorrow may go to the mid 50's.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Triple L;1175430 said:


> My Sidewalk 3720 Deere with inverted blower


That's a nice looking Green Machine. although I prefer NH Blue.

What size is that inverted rear Blower? Is it John Deere or Frontier? Does not list it in either web site!


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

jvm81;1175952 said:


> I run two New Hollands TC24D. Both with front mount blowers which are 52 inch I think. They are have hydro shutes, flipper,,, and auger. Awesome unit. I use these on all drives as well. Awesome little tractors. Cab, heat, etc.
> 
> I had a rear blower but hated it. Never again.
> 
> I also have a 78 inch bobcat blower on BC S650. No problems with that machine either. I like a steering wheel better with a blower but bc is nice


Over the years I have owned several rear mount pto blowers on several Ford and NH tractors and never had a problem operating them in reverse. Currently I have a 72" NH blower on another NH tractor. I need the loaders to load rock salt and clean-up areas the are too tight to plow with larger equipment efficiently. With a rear mounted blower you get the best of two worlds, plus they are made much more durable than front mounted snowblowers!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

bluejlandscaper;1176324 said:


> That's a nice looking Green Machine. although I prefer NH Blue.
> 
> What size is that inverted rear Blower? Is it John Deere or Frontier? Does not list it in either web site!


Its a custom blower from a local mfg... Deere makes a great tractor but I'm not thier biggest fan of their snowblowers...

Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

BlueJay, what was the cost of that cab if you don't mind my asking? I wonder if they would make on that would fit our JD 4010.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

trustyrusty;1176543 said:


> BlueJay, what was the cost of that cab if you don't mind my asking? I wonder if they would make on that would fit our JD 4010.


He said a few post up he paid $5,500.00 installed.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

trustyrusty;1176543 said:


> BlueJay, what was the cost of that cab if you don't mind my asking? I wonder if they would make on that would fit our JD 4010.


It cost about $5,500.00 installed. Go to the web site of Jodale Perry at www.jodalperry.com or call them at 204-822-9100 ask for Angus, to find out about John Deere cabs. They are considered to be the "Cadallac" of after-market tractor cabs. In fact they build some factory cabs for some tractor manufacturers.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

JerseyGreen;1175420 said:


> bluejlandscaper i like that NH, more pics please


Here are some more pictures of the NH 1030 tractor, Picture 1 & 2 show the tractor with the pto powered spreader for ice melt pellets only. At a very low rpm it will spread on a sidewalk and on a fast rpm it will spread 35-40' wide. I like that spreader. I tried a SnowEx utility spreader but it did not work for me.
Picture 3 & 4 show the tractor last spring before the cab was mounted with the 60" undermount mower which I use for some athletic field and cemetery cutting. It also shows the small dump trailer 2yd capacity which I got to move large quanties of mulch to distant back yard border property beds (one job we moved 60yds of mulch with that trailer,it cut our install time by 60 percent). Incidentally the tractor loading the mulch is a NH2310 40HP tractor which I have a 8' Protech snow pusher for. That tractor with the pusher also works great!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Love all of these rigs.....Especially the JDf1145!!

I used to mow with a f935, I always wanted a blade for it too.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

bluejlandscaper;1174351 said:


> Here is my new sidewalk machine. NH 1030 Tractor 28hp with full heated cab, loaded rear tires, Front end loader with 54" bucket , 6' snowpusher ( this is used on 6' to 10' sidewalks) . On the rear 60" pull blade , 350 lb capacity pto powered spreader for ice melt pellets only. I am looking to buy a rear pto 54" snowblower, either a Blizzard model B-54 or a Pronovost Puma 54". Both are priced the same About $2500.00 The Blizzard model is built a little heavier than the Pronovost


Just a update on my post on this thread.
I finally got my Blizzard B54 rear pto snowblower for my NH1030 tractor. The blower has worked very well on my job site. I even took it to other sites to open up walkways and small drives to to rear out buildings that were not cleared for most of the season. I chewed through 18-30" of snow buildup without any problem. I have included some pictures of my unit.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice stuff on here! I didn't even know this thread was still active! I went the Kubota route, and bought a GF-1800. Wasn't the best decision I ever made, but how was I to know? I hope to go with a tractor or John Deere front mount system next year.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

.........................................


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

This year I decided to try a Simplicity Legacy XL: Its got a 27hp Vanguard diesel engine, a 47" 2 stage blower, and a 60" sweeper attachment. I'm excited to try it! Should be a beast. I'll post pics soon.


----------

